# My Grow Room



## Warlock1369 (Dec 25, 2011)

First I would like to say the plants don't look good right now becouse I placed mycorrhizal packs in the medium. And did my res to 900 ppm. That night I got called to work for 3 days. Thinking everything was cool I left. Came back and BURN. Ppm went to 1500. Not good for the last week of veg. I sence got it worked out and veged for another 2 weeks. New growth is looking good. So befor I trim off the sad looking sections and take some clones I snapped a few pics to post. Let me know what you think.
This is my cloning area.





My 2 week veg table. Use this to start them then it's to a veg room under 1200w for 3 weeks veg and 2 weeks flower. Room is torn down right now so no pic.





http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/wrlck/c31fe832.mp4
This is a vid of my final flower room. As you can see plants went thru hell. They are under 2x1000w and 1x600w. It's a sealed room lights are vent from outside and air is filtered every hour for 15 min. Or when temps get high. Also running a/c to help temps. It turns once or twice a day. Temps stay at 78 most of the time.





With this setup I should come close to 3pm every 6 weeks. And only 15 plants. I got 29.5 oz out of the last 10. Only did 10 to see if I liked the way it's was set up.


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks bad ass


----------



## MastaSmoker (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm on my phone so don't know if the video is working. Anyone want to tell me if it is. Thanks


----------



## scroglodyte (Dec 25, 2011)

two pics here.....no video. very nice area. makes me feel like a hillbilly. i think i'll go clean


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 25, 2011)

Video fixed and here is the link
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/wrlck/c31fe832.mp4


----------



## natedogg789 (Dec 25, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 25, 2011)

All day in the room so this is my Xmas gift to me.





New babys


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 25, 2011)

24 if your counting. Lol
The ones with spikes are my new mothers. Need to make a room for them now. The G/F is gonna be pissed. I'm taking both the closets. Hehehe


----------



## tyson53 (Dec 26, 2011)

wow..thats a nice set up....

Al


----------



## PuRpLeLiGhTnInG15 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweeeet...love R.O. system that's legit as Fuck...


----------



## berrykid (Dec 26, 2011)

bomb cloner i got the 60 site nice grow bro ima pull up a set on this one nice and clean cheers m8 


Warlock1369 said:


> All day in the room so this is my Xmas gift to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks. Been using it for a year now. It's the 48 site turboklone with dome. Love it. Had 100% out of it so far.


----------



## berrykid (Dec 26, 2011)

same here bro is this ur second grow 


Warlock1369 said:


> Thanks. Been using it for a year now. It's the 48 site turboklone with dome. Love it. Had 100% out of it so far.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh no. More like 8th in this house. Step up each grow. So always changing. But gonna keep it at this. just finish my veg room


----------



## berrykid (Dec 26, 2011)

nice i vegg mines for 8 weeks im in soil so its a lil slower than hydro thats why im trying to learn a lil i cant wait to see what i harvest this grow its my first time running 3000 watts with co2 and 20 diesles i kinda wnna switch my 400s for 600s u ever thought of useing co2 


Warlock1369 said:


> Oh no. More like 8th in this house. Step up each grow. So always changing. But gonna keep it at this. just finish my veg room


----------



## berrykid (Dec 26, 2011)

hey bro im looking at upgradeing ina few months to a 8x8 tent with the same lights i got 3000 watts how much plants in 3 gallon bags should i put in there


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use it. Need a new tank so will be starting it in a week or so. Till then I have exhale bags to give the ppm a boost. Not the 1500 I would like but around 900-1000 without fan.


----------



## jpill (Dec 26, 2011)

how ya liking the grow onyx r/o ? its pretty good. I got the grow-onyx 150 and its done pretty good for me, I wish it would produce r/o water faster (i use a lot of water) 
but besides that its good.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 26, 2011)

A 8x8x? 8? 1 foot off walls so that would give you about 12 plants. If you grow big like I do. But you can sog an have about 300 in there. Or shorter veg and get 15-18 plants scrog.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 26, 2011)

jpill said:


> how ya liking the grow onyx r/o ? its pretty good. I got the grow-onyx 150 and its done pretty good for me, I wish it would produce r/o water faster (i use a lot of water)
> but besides that its good.


I love it. It is the 150 but with high flow membrane so 200 now. If you want more water you need to boost pressur. I'm running 60 psi and getting 9 gal an hour. But system can go up to 90 and give you 12 gal am hour. And with my water being 500-800ppm and 7.4 ph I get 11 ppm and 6.4 ph. I'm going to upgrade to the 1 to 1 system soon. Then hook the 150 to my house so every sink has water and not just my other RO system in the garage.


----------



## berrykid (Dec 27, 2011)

yea 8x8ft srry i got 20 ina 5x10 so i think i could do 30 plants topped lst and supercropped to keep them strong and short 


Warlock1369 said:


> A 8x8x? 8? 1 foot off walls so that would give you about 12 plants. If you grow big like I do. But you can sog an have about 300 in there. Or shorter veg and get 15-18 plants scrog.


----------



## jpill (Dec 27, 2011)

how exactly do you boost pressure? I've never even heard of that


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fully do abul. Just not going to have much room to get in and check out the plants.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 27, 2011)

jpill said:


> how exactly do you boost pressure? I've never even heard of that


they sell a booster pump. That turns on when a drop in pressure. It's about 200 and can double your water. I'm just lucky to have 80 psi water here so I added a regulator to drop to to 60. Other parts of things can't handle 80


----------



## berrykid (Dec 27, 2011)

yea tru koo ill stick to 18-20 plants give us an update tomorrow keep thos ladys green ima stick around
peace 


Warlock1369 said:


> Fully do abul. Just not going to have much room to get in and check out the plants.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 13, 2012)

Update. 

New video. Here's the link.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a47/wrlck/27aa494f.mp4

I desided to go full CGE. Got ride of the intake fan and added Co2 tanks hooked up to my fans. It's on a timer 15 on 15 off during lights on. Keeping ppm around 900. Needed to add a dehumidifier sence humidity got above 75% at times.The heat is pulled out of the room with a 4" booster fan and exits the room thru a fillter sence it is taking kushy air from the room. Lights are still cooled with closed loop. But exoust is now set to turn on when temps it above 85. 
Flower room is in week 3 and about 18-24 inch tall just finished trimming leaves to let light in. This will be the last time I tuch them till harvest. Got res ppm under check so no more burn. Veg room is staying at 75 deg. And 70% RH. 
Think I took clones to erly so had a bitch of a time keeping them. But in the end I only lost 1. First 1 in over a year. Good thing I take 24 for the 17 I wanted. Setting up a mother room that will hold 2 mothers in DWC using T5 lighting. And natural air so around 80 degrees and 30% RH with 300 ppm of Co2. This is in my house.
Not looking to get the full 1g per watt sence I made some big mistakes in start of this grow but damn sure gonna try next. Next week clones are going into my perveg system for a few weeks while I try and finish my 1200w veg room. If not I added a T5 4'x6 bulb light that will at least let them veg to a decent size befor placing under 2400w MH for a week then switch to HPS and flower.
Well that's all I got for now. Wish me luck and happy growing. I'll try and post weekly photos but got called out of town for work so maybe every 2 weeks.


----------



## Denocash (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice bro


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks. Been 2 years in the works.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

looks good man im subbd' ill be here puffn my bong


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm out of town rite now but when I get home my lady's will be starting week 5 of flower. I'll post pics as I see them. I know they arnt as big as last time but I had a few setbacks in veg. Next grow is already in week 1 of veg and a new momma started in a DWC. Sorry for lack of updates. I'm going to try and do a journal for the next grow.


----------



## NewGrower2011 (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you keeping the mother in hydro so you can keep pulling clones off? Otherwise to just maintain a mother (i.e. keeping a specific genetics for later use)... would you go soil @ that time for the lower maintenance? 

I'm assuming maintaining your mothers for active use you keep in the rapid growth you get with hydro - right? Otherwise if I can get all the clones I need from a mother sitting in a soil grow - wouldn't that be far easier?
Just wondering since the extra maintenance seems like it should be avoided unless it's vital...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the miter in DWC. Damn I can't belive the growth. She is twice the size of the other clones. Just topped her for the first time. And the main reason I'm keeping it in water is I leave for a week or two at a time. And my partners arnt the best. So if I set everything up all they need to do is add water till I get back.

And I will be letting her go for 2-3 cycles befor I clone her. Need 20 good shoots. And yes I'm keeping her for the genetics. Everyone loves it and preorders it. I gave a friend a few clones and he has a mother to. Did this so if I get raided and the cops are dicks and don't belive my scrips and destroy all my plants I can still have my plants when I get out.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok start of week 5 of flower. But first I'm gonna post my baby 1 week in veg. They are in a ebb and flow I designed.










Now the new mother ther same age but in a DWC system 










This weekend I moved the lights and cleaned up the veg room
So now some of the flower room. This is start of week 5
My runt first


























Do to my mess ups erly in veg I'm not thinking anything like the 4oz a plant I got last harvest. But maybe 2 or 2.5. I would be happy with 30oz out of it. Any more would be a plus. But going to keep a close eye on the next grow. I would love 60oz but would guess 50 if done right.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome grow pal 
4 oz per plant is like a dream to me LoL when you see my grow, you'll understand


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking forword to seeing it. And trust me it was a long road to get this far. And a long road still to go.


----------



## permat (Feb 7, 2012)

Im going to subscribe been looking for someone else running the titan flo n gro system. I'm almost 5 weeks into flower on my 1st run with the same setup.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't have anything to say bad about it. I did change the pump and added a snorkel to it to get the water in the brain bucket. That was just something I wanted. Also added air stone to brain bucket. And a 6 site add on is the max for the res.


----------



## permat (Feb 7, 2012)

I was thinking about adding air to my brain and might try that next run. I'm currently on my 1st run 5 weeks deep.

Planning on picking up another whole setup and a few add on buckets for next run if i can find a bigger space.

I like your veg setup and have planes to do something similar instead of the DWC i'm using now.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yup. I'm going to get another system for the veg room. And with 1 add on I get 15 sites. 15 flower, 15 veg under MH, 15 pre veg under T5, and 24 in cloner. Every 6 weeks will be a 2-3 LB harvest.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well didn't get pics of the flower room before lights out so that will come tomarrow. But here are some of the veg.
Mother plant is in her 4th week in DWC. She is from the same clones as my veg table but placed her there 1 week before the rest. So there the same age. She has also be topped twice. Last week and this week. Gonna Mak a bush out of her.










Now the veg table. There is mute burn but that is from week 1. I can never get the hydroton clean enogh. Also this week some nitrogen def. Along with the normal potassium. This is the week I need to start adding it. 










All the problems where expected sence it's always happening but not this bad. And thankfully not to bad I can't fix it. 
Flower room is starting week 7 and will have pics up tomarrow.


----------



## phillipchristian (Feb 11, 2012)

Sweet Man! Good luck.


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 11, 2012)

mad nice room/s warlock!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks. Just wish I could get my real veg room going. The veg table you see now should be my pre veg setup. I have almost everything for the real veg room but house might be going to forcloser and just weighting on the 30 day notice. If we manage to save the house it's going to be a 1200 watt veg room. This is my main grow house. The others just have 4 plants. But if I lose this place I have 2 others that can acomidate the footage and electric I need. But will take 6 mounths of weekends to build. I have a travel trailer on standby so I don't lose the strain.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 12, 2012)

So here are the flowering lady's.






























And here are some of the trics. Not the best but I tryed. Ever hold a phone to a scope? It's not easy lol.










They are start of week 7. You can't realy see but most trics are still clear. With about 5-10% cloudy and even a amber hear and there. But not going off the ambers they are from the top main colas. So during this week tops leaves should turn purple.


----------



## RoYalQuEenChEeSe (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice setup man!


----------



## broadsterdamn (Feb 17, 2012)

very nice! looks precious nice good old TLC


----------



## permat (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good man!

Having trouble with getting to see through my microscope let alone taking a picture nice attempt.


----------



## jblaze28 (Mar 19, 2012)

nice an clean good job


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well sence the hack alot of this is missing. So here is a quick up date. The lady's have come down and dried and cured. Got 2.5 lb dry. That's 2.66 oz a plant. And most of it is gone already so starting to get stuff to upgrade the room. The next set of 15 have all ready been put into flower for the last 4 days. Pulled 40 clones. 15 for my hydro 15 for my out door and a few to help get a friend back into shape. I will get the clones finished befor I might need to move so don't know how any other grows will go. Already have a room lined up for when I do but everyone knows what it takes to put up a room this size. Now try taking it down and driving it then back up on 1 weekend with a new crop. I might get set back a few weeks. That sucks but what ya gonna do?


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 20, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Well sence the hack alot of this is missing. So here is a quick up date. The lady's have come down and dried and cured. Got 2.5 lb dry. That's 2.66 oz a plant. And most of it is gone already so starting to get stuff to upgrade the room. The next set of 15 have all ready been put into flower for the last 4 days. Pulled 40 clones. 15 for my hydro 15 for my out door and a few to help get a friend back into shape. I will get the clones finished befor I might need to move so don't know how any other grows will go. Already have a room lined up for when I do but everyone knows what it takes to put up a room this size. Now try taking it down and driving it then back up on 1 weekend with a new crop. I might get set back a few weeks. That sucks but what ya gonna do?


How long of a veg? Great looking setup btw


----------



## Warlock1369 (Mar 21, 2012)

I veg for 6 weeks under T5 and 2 weeks under 2600w of mh. Get about 18-24 inch tall then swap out my 600 mh for the hps and leave 2 1000 mh at 12/12 for the transition week. After that it's all hps for 8-9 weeks of flower. I like my 4 footers and there toped like crazy. Week 4 I lst and hst. So light can brake the canopy.


----------



## SWED.boy (Mar 31, 2012)

AWESOME! Seriously jaw-dropping!


----------



## drolove (Apr 1, 2012)

looks good! i like it


----------



## mr gator (Apr 7, 2012)

nice looking set , when i learn how to send pic ill send you my set ok see if you might see something else i might need to get my system dial in ok


----------



## The,,Roach,,ERA (May 19, 2012)

damn Warlock put in serious work


Warlock1369 said:


> I veg for 6 weeks under T5 and 2 weeks under 2600w of mh. Get about 18-24 inch tall then swap out my 600 mh for the hps and leave 2 1000 mh at 12/12 for the transition week. After that it's all hps for 8-9 weeks of flower. I like my 4 footers and there toped like crazy. Week 4 I lst and hst. So light can brake the canopy.


----------



## charface (May 22, 2012)

Very tidy, Looks like a hospital. I like it even though I don`t know anything about it. I`m still learning about dirt lol


----------



## Warlock1369 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm changing a few things around right now. So in a few weeks I should have a update.


----------



## BudHappy (May 24, 2012)

Hi Warlock. I've been spying on you all for a few, but finally got leaglized and am ready to expose myself to whoever may be watching. I love your grow room. Mine is 8L x 7H x 6W. I have experience, but that is all I am willing to say. I have ordered some orca skin for reflective material. I will have 12 plants, and 3 mothers.(mothers kept in a different room on cfl). I am only allowed 15 in any stage. I have read that with a/c lights, you should blow air in them rather than suck the air beacuse you can suck smells out also, due to them not being airtight, unless it's a tube. Do your lights have a fan on each end with one blowing and one sucking? Am going to have 2 seperate aeroponic bucket systems, each with their own resevoir, kept outside the room. Six plants with a 1000w on a short light rail x2. Also not sure whether to get a co2 generator, or bottle system. Night temp reach 63-65f, and "days" is from 69-72F. That is with both magnetic ballasts in room, plus open air lights, before the rebuild. My can filter ran continously with a elicent centrifugal fan rated at 424 cfm. (room in unfinished basement, mostly cement. Room is on a subfloor though). I need a controller to operate the exhaust fans, 2x1000w lights, and monitor and correct the co2ppm. Was looking at the xgc-1e, but is rated for only 15 amps. I could split the room and alternately run the light on 12/12, but would rather not. Any controllers that could handle what I need but doesn't cost $1500?

Love this site btw, best one out there, in my IMHO!

I will also be putting up a vapor barrier to try to make it as airtight as possible, then the ORCA skin. Good idea? More airtight, the less co2 I'll use...is what I was thinking. It will be vented well when air exhange is needed. Would also like to set up venting for when lights are off, on a regular basis. Can that be set up with a controller as well?

I have passed a test and have been accepted as a candidate to be a licensed grower for other needy Canadians as well. I just told them to put that on hold for a bit, because I want a couple successful grows first. I am sure that I will, but I want to experiment with co2 and controllers and such before I commit, because I have no experience with them.

Thank you very much for your patience!


----------



## BudHappy (May 24, 2012)

Wow! I just seen my join date! Man, how time passes......


----------



## BudHappy (May 24, 2012)

Wow! I just seen my join date! Man, how time passes......Oh yeah, am going to vapor barrier my room first before the orca skin to make it as airtight as possible. Less venting the better, for the co2 I hear..


----------



## Warlock1369 (May 24, 2012)

Ok let's see if I can remember all the questions in 1 post without looking back. I doubt it. So just ask what I miss. 
Don't know who said it better to push the air. The truth. You want the coolest air running thru your hoods. And by pushing you are running cool air thru a hot fan and forcing air thru you ducts. That also rises the temp of the air. And it's harder on the fan. But I do see the reasoning behind it. Positive air won't pull the smell in. Yes pulling it will suck smell threw and hole. And all hoods leek even the tubes. How to fix that is use good HVAC tape( heavy aluminum) and tape every corner and metel to glass. This will prevent you from opening the hoods to change the bulbs but if you use duct clamps it easy to remove one end and clean and swap bulbs. But the biggest problem sucking the smell is the ducting itself. And that is a upgrade I'm going to do soon. Where ever you can use the hard duct(all steel non flexing) tape all seams of the tee's and 90's. And where you need the flex use the black lined and insalated duct. It's a lot more money but the cheep stuff has a ton of pin holes and the movement makes them worse.

Now for the co2. I like the bottle. Reason is it dosnt produce heat like the gen. But the draw back is if you only have 1bottle it will run out when everywhere is closed. So it's better to have 2 or more if you can swing it. And if your sealed useing co2 a dehumidifier is a must. And a split AC will help keep the co2 in the room also the smell. I'm not to that point yet. Still use a window AC. I don't really worry about the smell to much. But in time I want to stop it. 

I would love to have orca. But the price is out of my range right now. But yes seal everything. Caulk every seam befor you but the first layer. Then you can put the orca on. Make sure it is well bonded to the walls. 

And I don't use any controller. It's all timers even the co2. Took along time to get them dialed in but it's good now. 

Think that's it.


----------



## UnderCoverAgentOrange (May 27, 2012)

so warlock to run co2 i dont need a controller? i was under the impression i needed the tank a regulator and a controller? this impression was given to me by the hydro store owner so not sure if $ is the reason


----------



## Ty13 (May 27, 2012)

UnderCoverAgentOrange said:


> so warlock to run co2 i dont need a controller? i was under the impression i needed the tank a regulator and a controller? this impression was given to me by the hydro store owner so not sure if $ is the reason


You don't NEED one but it's ideal to have one for sure. If you're going totally sealed, meaning no intake or exhaust except in the closed circuit of air cooled lights and using A/C, you can use just about any Co2 controller. If you were going to run intake and exhaust for the room with a Co2 tank, you're best off with a controller that has fuzzy logic. I just think that you're possibly wasting a fair amount of Co2 with out going completely sealed or at least in fuzzy logic mode.


----------



## Ty13 (May 27, 2012)

BTW, your grow is looking pretty darn good Warlock!


----------



## ineverveg (May 27, 2012)

great stuff warlock man, i just read through your journal after reading some of your posts , im subbed...


----------



## Warlock1369 (May 28, 2012)

UnderCoverAgentOrange said:


> so warlock to run co2 i dont need a controller? i was under the impression i needed the tank a regulator and a controller? this impression was given to me by the hydro store owner so not sure if $ is the reason


No there isn't a real need for the monitor. But it is best to have one. I ether waste co2 or run it light. My aim wasnt to stay at 1500ppm yet. Just to keep it above 800. So I use the co2 calculator and found the best I could. And used the co2 test kit. So when time is just about to turn off I'm around 2200ppm. But 15 min later I'm at 800. This is working well for me but I will be getting one in the futur. A bottle lasts me 8 days. But if I had a monitor I could get 9-10. So right now it's cheeper for me to run with this then getting even a ppm-4.


----------



## Warlock1369 (May 28, 2012)

Sealed is the best way for co2. But that comes with a price to. A dehumidifier is needed. Also a AC. I'm working on changing my AC around. Getting it in the flower room where it will work the best. And after that I can take my scrubbing fan that dumps out of the room when temps get high. And switch that just to move air from flower to veg and use a passive intake going from veg to flower. This will get me fully sealed. I just had some minor issues and needed a quick fix and without cash that was what I came up with. As soon as my kids go home I can start the work. Don't need my teens knowing what is in my office. It's going to be a slow process but hope to have it all done in the next 2 weeks. Next weekend I can't be here. After 3weeks it's time to go check on the outdoor. But I need to get the next batch of vegging lady's in the room. I have 3 sets already veging. So if I don't get it going now the last set will have almost 20 weeks of veg. That's alittle to much for my room. But I will deal with that as it comes. Thanks for all the praze. I've worked hard getting this far and still got a long way to go.


----------



## roller380 (May 28, 2012)

Can I live with you? haha jk


----------



## GorillaMan (May 28, 2012)

Wow, that looks friction clean and solid. Keep us posted on the progress!!


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks good man what strain are you running? Also what's your nute lineup?


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey how is that turbo cloner working for you? I've been looking for a cloner.


----------



## Happycat72 (Jul 11, 2012)

I totally dig it. Nice clean garden. Hydro is fun but expensive. I have been teaching patients to grow their own meds and setting up micro and closet grows for patients for years. People need to know they don't need the million dollar high tech toys to grow top shelf meds, just advice and a little knowledge. I have been providing meds for the same handful of patients for free for a while and only am flowering 4 to 6 plants at any given time, not including my outdoor girls, but still manage to pull on average of a pound and a half every 8 weeks roughly 8 to 12 ozs every 4 weeks. Not to shabby considering My flowering area is 5ft wide and 2.5 ft deep and 8 ft tall. and am only running a 400 watt hps. I took down 2 Dairy Queens 2 weeks ago and after hanging for 7 days yielded just under 10.5 ounces dried.​


----------



## Zig No Zag (Jul 19, 2012)

Happycat72 said:


> I totally dig it. Nice clean garden. Hydro is fun but expensive. I have been teaching patients to grow their own meds and setting up micro and closet grows for patients for years. People need to know they don't need the million dollar high tech toys to grow top shelf meds, just advice and a little knowledge. I have been providing meds for the same handful of patients for free for a while and only am flowering 4 to 6 plants at any given time, not including my outdoor girls, but still manage to pull on average of a pound and a half every 8 weeks roughly 8 to 12 ozs every 4 weeks. Not to shabby considering My flowering area is 5ft wide and 2.5 ft deep and 8 ft tall. and am only running a 400 watt hps. I took down 2 Dairy Queens 2 weeks ago and after hanging for 7 days yielded just under 10.5 ounces dried.​


I am a first time grower. I don't indulge, but I am attempting to grow for my spouse, who is a patient. I'm a tight wad and dont want to spend the gas and money to drive 90 miles to the pharmacy all the time. Anyway, I have 6 girls under a 4X4 florescent grow light. What can I expect as far as yield goes?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry everyone. I been busy with my kids and haven't checked this thread. I will try and answer all questions by Monday.


----------



## S1ingblade (Aug 3, 2012)

looks really nice and I am sure were all learning something from the time you take to get your posts and vids, thanks.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry guys I had a bad 2 weeks. Today is realy the first time I've been online. 
My base nutes are Heavy 16. But use many others. Here is a pic of my feeding schedule




.

I love my turbokloner. But if you don't clean and sterilize it every time you roll have problems.

Thanks for the comments. And happy growing.

Florals don't yield alot but if it's just for your spouse you will be fine. Maybe 4-8 oz.

I'm here to help and love growing so that's why I post here.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2012)

*Wow very nice Warlock,Thanks for sharing and posting i know its alot of trouble.I like you love to grow,Find it very interesting.I need to get serious and get my Grow going again,been real sick and just getting back to growing again.How many yrs. did it take you too get these kinda results?Self taught or did someone teach you,lol dont have to answer just curious.Seems like alot to learn to achieve what you do! Subbed*


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been growing off and on for 20 years. I learned from my parents. They where growing late 60's. Going hydro has been the last 5 years. Mom is now watching my outdoor plants. They where atacted by elk last week so she pulled them from the grownd and put the in pots. Saved 5 out of 15.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2012)

That sux, i was born in 61.They taught you to grow The M/J plant?Mine taught me A/C Business...Talk soon gonna need help foshore to achieve this.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well it's 7pm lights went on in veg room at 6. Then 8pm flower goes on. Gotta take care of a few things and spray mighty wash to keep the fucken mites away.1.2 gallons. It's costly for prevention but a failed crop is worse. Be back after 2 hours if I'm needed.

And my step dad thought me AC and plumbing. Guess what I do know? Well beside grow. First one to guess It with no clues will get a free zip if local or 200 usd if not. Game on.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> That sux, i was born in 61.They taught you to grow The M/J plant?Mine taught me A/C Business...Talk soon gonna need help foshore to achieve this.


And at the time I built this room I was working in Vegas. Had 40k in winnings so spent 22k on the room.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well it's harvest tome this weekend. 5% amber. Now for the first time I'm not gonna flush. But this should be my last. It's only cuz I font have the time to Fo it right do why do it at all.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is my 2 master kush mothers. Keep in mind they had 20 clones each taken 4days ago and are stressed to no other. I'm holding out on my seed order. Gonna switch to sativa sence I'm now looking at 45 days in jail.
Never hand out joints at a 420 feast without looking at ID





Hope these girls last till I get home. Court starts 9-6. Fuck you Feds. Bring it on. After doing 2 years 45 days ain't shit. Any more I would have NORMLE on your ass.


----------



## JayJammer (Aug 7, 2012)

No way bro? That's a bummer for sure.. It saddens me that these laws are putting good people in jail every day.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Well it's 7pm lights went on in veg room at 6. Then 8pm flower goes on. Gotta take care of a few things and spray mighty wash to keep the fucken mites away.1.2 gallons. It's costly for prevention but a failed crop is worse. Be back after 2 hours if I'm needed.
> 
> And my step dad thought me AC and plumbing. Guess what I do know? Well beside grow. First one to guess It with no clues will get a free zip if local or 200 usd if not. Game on.


You mean now?Poker player?.If poker il love to play ya some HU plo play money on Stars,cant play real since Black fiday..YOU do KNOW how to grow tho,lol.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 7, 2012)

I played pai gow, 3card, and black jack. I can count a 2 deck. Love poker but was only abul to get in 3 no limit cash games. Won 8k one night lost 9k the next 2 weeks later won 10k so made out with 9k.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I played pai gow, 3card, and black jack. I can count a 2 deck. Love poker but was only abul to get in 3 no limit cash games. Won 8k one night lost 9k the next 2 weeks later won 10k so made out with 9k.


winnninnnng,Was i rt need the cash or buds,lol


----------



## tareninspace (Aug 8, 2012)

Very Impressive. Once my closet op goes profitable, im def gonna upgrade a closet into a zen garden! i know you growa hydroponically, but do you have any soil advice?


----------



## tareninspace (Aug 8, 2012)

closet grow box* op


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

Poker is something I do for fun. Work isn't as enjoyable.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 12, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Poker is something I do for fun. Work isn't as enjoyable.


Well hell then WHO knows might be a Dairy Farmer if so, pick me some Shrooms....Youd be up way early and ready before the sun burns em down,and Bessie steps on em or Eats em.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

Shrooms here are 100 a zip. And I've given tons of hints thru this site. The offer will stand forever till someone guesses it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 12, 2012)

A.C. and plumbing Related work or Sales? Done with the guess,But would like to win some kind bud....


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

Metal and paint. I was a welder and a painter. Found a way to combine both. But no ether of them are not what I do. And next time I go to Texas I will bring you some. I'm a Cali boy so texas dosnt like me. Never been there without a fight. Don't know why. Texas girls are cute.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 12, 2012)

*Autobody shop that Rebuilds old cars?You killin me!!*


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

I did that years ago. Even owned my own motorsports comp. Till the Econ droped. Sold the name and site for my debt. 400k. If I could of held on it's now worth 5 million. WCmotorsports. Still have the tools but the money isn't there yet. And got the new name locked up with a site. And still have my overseas partners onboard. But not not what I do now.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

And if I say what I do I limits me to 5000 people world wide. And 5 in Cali. That's why I do so cal, NV,AZ. Working my way to Hawaii. And I would have to send the prize to myself.


----------



## Gringo Buds (Aug 12, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Metal and paint. I was a welder and a painter. Found a way to combine both. But no ether of them are not what I do. And next time I go to Texas I will bring you some. I'm a Cali boy so texas dosnt like me. Never been there without a fight. Don't know why. Texas girls are cute.


yeah i stay in Texas....and Texas girls are daaaamn fine xD


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gringo Buds said:


> yeah i stay in Texas....and Texas girls are daaaamn fine xD


So true. Wish I was liked there. Cali is bad talk for guys I guess.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 16, 2012)

You work for or own a commercial sign company.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope. Tons of them around here.


----------



## Shark Bait (Aug 19, 2012)

Some sort of doctor?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 19, 2012)

*Who cares really as long as you provide for family and self.How about a update?GG triple range merge.*


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 19, 2012)

Plants are still going thru trans plant stress. And I lost 3 to unknow reasons. So it is 12 in flower room but going to veg them for a few weeks under 2000w mh.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 19, 2012)

But I will post a puc so I don't sound like a hypocrite.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 20, 2012)

*Gzz 2000w for veggin trying for a stretch or whats the reason for 2000w in vegg alot of plants.

BEECH*


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes I know 2000w is alot and I'm wasting money. But I ether need another 600 mh or 2 400 mh. Lights are very high right now so hope to get a 600 bulb soon. 










I had a few problems controlling the ppm so some of them got burned before moving to the new hydro soil mix. Took alot of time getting all the hydroton from the roots and stressed them out more then I wanted. So I'm just going to get them back to shape and veg a few weeks. The goal is to get 4 zips a plant. So I got some training to do.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 20, 2012)

And I almost had to shut the room down a few months ago so I wasn't ready for this round. Next run is already cloning. Should root any day now. Then it's into veg under T5 till the room is ready for them.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well after 2 weeks my clones are starting to show roots from the bottom of the RW. I lost 2 but expected more. This is a new cloner I made. It's based off the table flood and drain but only uses around 2 gallons of water for 1 inch cubes and 3 for 3 inch cubes. Haven't gotten to the point of testing the 3" yet. But will in the next few days. It's small and cheep. If it works like I plan I will be sending it to the patten office. I'll just have to make some other changes. But once I get that I'll market it. My goal is to get it so from clone to veg to flower there is no stress. Yes I'm going to have to work with another comp to get everything shop ready basically the RW comp. And market this for small growers. No more then 15 plants. As we all know that is the best number for legal growers to run perpetual. And stay under the 99 plant rule. I'm thinking the retail could be 99 bucks. I love my turbokloner but for 300. It's out of some people's range. And mine can veg in 3" cubes while a areocloner will tangle roots after a few weeks making stress. When replanting. What do you guys think? no I can't post pics till pending papers. But I plan on it being a self contained unit. Dome included. Plug and play. My cost to build is 45 bucks right now. But that's 1 at a time. Think I could get it under 20 with larger orders. So even if it was sold at 60-80 bucks there is money for the comps and me. Plus it's a deal for the home grower. No need to run 20 gallon tanks to feed 15 erly vegging plants.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2012)

18/6 i hope.Just got stuff for RDWC.You look nice and clean and ready to Amaze as always.Im gonna be be doing 4-5 System.Hope your gonna be around might need to ask a few Questions?Dont mind dealing with one of the guys at my store But he only does Werk on Wens.and Thurs.But hey its not Rockett Science.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally read thru your thread, and you have a very well put together op. ATB going forward!!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 23, 2012)

Was wondering how long it was going to take you to read the whole thing. Hope my mistakes and info helped you. I have more mistakes coming soon but trying to fix them so I can include that.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 23, 2012)

Love what you have going on brotha! I only hope to expand and keep it as clean as yours....and we All make mistakes, I ruined an entire crop one run...Great kief though....lol ATB!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 24, 2012)

Holy crap. I just found a 2 gallon humidifier at goodwill. Paid 14 bucks. The damn thing works great. Just gotta clean it.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 25, 2012)

Helluva good deal there.....just inspect it good for bugs.... Goodwill is the sh!t. ATB!


----------



## James and Elsie (Aug 26, 2012)

wow! So much for the days of throwing a couple of seeds in a pot!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tell me about it. Was so much cheeper back then. But buds wernt this good.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got the notice. I lost my ranch. So no more updates. Its saving the grow and moving on


----------



## Sencha (Sep 8, 2012)

That sucks dude. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll move and set up shop there but might be some time. Fighting prison time so the next grow is in the back of my mind. But it's already going so the ol lady and my son can get some money. Also outdoor is al most ready. But after elk got it I'm only looking at 2L at the mist on that.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 9, 2012)

Best of luck to you whatever you decide to do brotha...ATB!


----------



## mnmobbin (Sep 10, 2012)

First time checking out your setup and man its sweet! Best of luck to you with the stuff you have going on.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn bro shots off the hook looks like a pharmaceutical lab all professional good stuff war +rep


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. I do my best to keep it clean.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 30, 2012)

The tube system is set up for flood and drain. And that's my veg table. Flower is a ebb and flow. So that's why I made the tube flood style. Keep them in the style they will grow in.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 30, 2012)

Warlock, I am thinking of experimenting with the exhale bags....I saw you using them and would like your take. ATB!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 30, 2012)

If your sealed I think it's the only way to go. Will keep ppm in range when tanks run out and you don't catch it. But if your venting I think it's a waste. You change the air befor it has the time to have any affect.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, I just wanted to boost my CO2 a bit....may grab one for my tent anyway...lol ATB!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 30, 2012)

If your lights are cooled you can place them right on top. Your fans will help move the co2.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 30, 2012)

My lights are uber cool, so, I'll probably go that route. Just like someone else's...lol...must've watched your flower room videos about ten times today. Inspiration my man...ATB!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 30, 2012)

My lights are realy cool now. Switched to hps lastnight. Today only 1 was working. Almost thought it was the ballest sence it wouldn't light up. Went to change hoods with a 600. Then taped the bulb and it fell apart inside. Switched back to mh and all is working. Maybe I can get a cheep one tomarrow. Don't realy have the money for a new one. Been out of work for 2 months. But going back this week.


----------



## KingIV20 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Warlock, 

I'm just seeing your grow now - looks good man. I have a friend living in San Diego who has the same kinda setup you do with the individual buckets on the ground connected to a bucket with a float valve for watering. It's good shit for sure. 

Subbed and looking forward to seeing your girls bloom 

 King


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have family in el cajon. I helped a few people there and 1 in SD and another one in the hills I forget the name. All with ebb and flow systems. My cuz dose out door. Growing is in the family.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh I guess I should post the updated photos I took the other day.
This is the veg table 4 weeks old they have until flower room is empty so another 8 weeks





and after the problems I had that cost me 3 of the plants and stressed the others. This is the best one in flower now for 2 days.





All but 3 are almost like this others just don't want to start new growth I hope they flower. Took me 4 weeks to save them from my unexpected vacation and might attack when gone.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm just glad you made it through all that mess, and you're back at it. ATB!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well new hps bulb is here. So I can remove the mh I placed in last night. yha I got the room back on track but the other stuff is still going on. A finealy this job is starting. Should of only been off work 3 weeks not 2 months. One of the draw backs of being requested to work a certen location. But it's also a good thing. Looks so good on my resume the a big city only wants to work with me. And will put off work for me to get there. I just gotta do the same for them.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 1, 2012)

Nothin like being in demand for a good reason...lol small harvest this week for me, 2 Bubba 76, 1 BlueCheese, can't wait ATB!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 20, 2012)

16 days into flower did the last trimming I will do. It's a small crop but still looking good.





I'm in the middle of taking a 600 out of the room and adding it to another veg room. Dont feel like I need to go the 220 600w I have set up. Room is under powered and dint want a fire hazard.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 20, 2012)

Also have this going. After said and done should have about 30L of butter.





That's a 5 L batch


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 20, 2012)

Now off to clean the mess in the room. Just took a smoke break.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well this is my veg table. They have 6 weeks to go. Working on building a 4x4 room with 600w but it's going to be a few weeks.





Now this is my new mom starting. And the poor girl I'm trying to herm. This us the 3rd time I've taken her to death then brought her back. Next after I get her healthy is fucking with light. Gonna put her in flower room 1 week. Then out to real sun( if temps are right) then back to veg lights. Back to flower then move to 24/7 light and dry soil bringing her back to what she looks now. Just bigger. Then back to veg and bring her to shape then start flower. I hope after all that I get a herm and can place in my room I have built already with a female and get some seeds. This is my last attempt at her ing this plant. If I can't Fo it after 4 years of trying don't think I can.





And the one I'm trying to herm is 9 weeks today. So you can see the stress I've put on her. This gose to show good genos herms don't happen.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok found my thread. I can say what I want here. Holy fuck batman. If I didn't like the high j get I should use gloves making this butter. I'm fucken blazed right now snd haven't smoked in 2 days or more.


----------



## errb (Oct 23, 2012)

things look great man, i would love to see the butter all done. mmmmmmm cookies!!! love your set up.

E.


----------

